# Ford 2n paint



## John_Deere_70 (Dec 9, 2014)

I have a 1944 ford 2n that I'm restoring and I need to know where is the best place to get the paint. The paint is a dark gray but not sure where the best place to get it at. 


Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I found these to be a sort of recommended colour for this vintage of tractor. 
1) Rust Oleum - 7786 Smoke Gray
2) TISCO Ford Dark Gray
or
3) PPG DAR 0049

You could contact that Ford dealer again and see if he can match it up, go to a bodyshop paint supply place, or perhaps at a TSC or Princess Auto for example. Don't let them sell you 8N light gray! I think the original colours were shared by Ferguson in those days as they were one in the same, so researching 1944 Ferguson colours may help you pin point the true shade of gray.


----------

